

Introducing NewsCred - the future of Digital News? - newscred
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=29
NewsCred is aiming to be the preeminent digital newspaper that will give you only the most credible news from your favorite sources
======
wmf
Maybe you should post this again after there's something to see. Introducing
vapor won't get you much cred here.

~~~
rms
yeah... some mockups would go a long way here

